# ISO 3 female rats!



## Sblass (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm looking for 3 female rats. I'm not picky about color/markings. I'm in NY and can also drive to MA.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

@moonkissed is a great breeder and I'm pretty sure she's based in new York. Pm her here or on facebook at once upon a mischief


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladylazerstar702 said:


> @moonkissed is a great breeder and I'm pretty sure she's based in new York. Pm her here or on facebook at once upon a mischief


aww thanks 


What part of NY are you in? I am guessing on the east side? I'm in Western NY smack on Lake Erie. I don't have any girls available right now anyways. 

Depending on where you are in NY & how far you are willing to travel I know some others in NY near me though and in PA. 

You could also try the rescue http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm in NY near Rochester and I have two females that will need homes in 4 and a half weeks! If you'd like to see pictures text me at 1-315-359-3916


----------



## Sblass (Nov 30, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Ladylazerstar702 said:
> 
> 
> > @moonkissed is a great breeder and I'm pretty sure she's based in new York. Pm her here or on facebook at once upon a mischief
> ...


We have actually spoke before! Haha  I watch all the little babies on Facebook. I do live on the east coast but I can travel about 2 hours away. It's very very hard to find breeders for some reason and my Baby Shadow unfortunately passed away of old age. Her cage mate seems very upset. I swore she admired Shadow. I really don't want her to be lonely.


----------

